# The Hemi Tick?



## MDFisherman (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I was looking at an 04 2500 Ram to be the new wood hauler.  On a test drive I noticed it was making a ticking sound while accelerating.  I have done some googling and read everything from valves to lifters and exhaust leaks (including manifolds).

Is anyone else experiencing this problem with their Hemi?  Should I not buy this truck because of this noise?

Thanks


----------



## USMC80 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a F150, not a hemi but I call it the Ford tick.  Most of the Fords have it and it doesn't affect performance or lifespan of vehicle.  It's much more noticeable in cold weather.  Something to do with the oil that Ford uses

Not sure about the Rams but google it and see what you can come up with


----------



## festerw (Nov 21, 2013)

As long as it's a slight ticking I wouldn't be concerned though thinking about it every Mopar I've owned had an engine tick.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 21, 2013)

A gas engine is not supposed to tick. It didn't tick when new. The real question is whether you and the engine will be happy with the tick. I bought a diesel to relieve my fixation with ticks and rattles. The diesel makes roars, clanks, buzzes, ticks, and whistles as part of normal operation.


----------



## MDFisherman (Nov 21, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> A gas engine is not supposed to tick. It didn't tick when new. The real question is whether you and the engine will be happy with the tick. I bought a diesel to relieve my fixation with ticks and rattles. The diesel makes roars, clanks, buzzes, ticks, and whistles as part of normal operation.


 
I totally agree with you.  Apparently this is a very common problem with the hemi, but the truck I'm looking at only has 20k on it. 

So far I've read the noise is everything from egr valve, exhaust leaks, leaks at exhaust manifold, valves, lifters, and the multiple spark system malfunctioning.   Ive read that running seafoam in the motor has helped. I'm also worried about it being an exhaust manifold and breaking the stud's off...


----------



## akboom (Nov 22, 2013)

personally I'd stay away from the hemi. some seem to be trouble free but most have a lot of trouble.  just my opinion


----------



## MDFisherman (Nov 22, 2013)

akboom said:


> personally I'd stay away from the hemi. some seem to be trouble free but most have a lot of trouble.  just my opinion


 
I think that could be said for Chrysler vehicles in general...


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 23, 2013)

I have an 04 Hemi in a Ram 1500.  I have the tick. 

As for it being a wood hauler, it should do fine.  Mine does.  I've never used the power that is available though.  It's too high up in the powerband for how I drive the truck.  Mine has always burned oil too.  It has done it since the time I inherited it with 42K on it and it has 120K on it now.  I figure that's the reason it has a 7 qt oil pan.   

Matt


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 23, 2013)

I have never owned a fuel injected engine that didn't have the tick. It is the injectors.


----------



## jeromehdmc (Nov 23, 2013)

I have an 07 Ram 1500 Quadcab 4x4. It has the lifter tick when first starting and it's more noticeable on cold mornings.
I am not really happy with the truck. It has 90,000 miles and I have had to rebuild the differential because of the clutch pack keepers
breaking. The inner and outer tie rods are shot along with one ball joint. The engine on the other hand has great power for towing
and so far I like the 6 speed auto tranny.
I am probably going to get rid of it and get a GMC with the 5.3. I had a 2000 Z71 and I really liked it but it was rusting to pieces.


----------



## loadstarken (Nov 24, 2013)

We had a Dodge Caravan for a couple of years and it had a ticking like you're describing.  A Dodge mechanic told me on the next oil change to substitute a quart of transmission fluid for 1 of the quarts of oil.   I tried it on the next oil change and it went away!

Then 5000 miles later I did another oil change with only oil and the ticking came back.   I then used my oil suction tool and removed a quart of oil and added a quart of transmission fluid and it was quiet again.  

We no longer have the van but I told the new owner about it.


----------



## akboom (Nov 24, 2013)

you never want to put ATF in a engine it is made for transmissions it helps the clutches and all the parts grab and go not want you want in the engine.  I hear people say they put ATF in there diesel pickups with the fuel to give it more lube with the new low sulfur diesel.  I cringe when I hear that


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 24, 2013)

My tick is generally only noticeable when accelerating.  I'm not sure about cold weather, as I'm probably shivering too much to notice while waiting for the engine to warm up.  I need to move the truck, so I'll start it up at 16F and report back later.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 24, 2013)

No tick on startup.


----------



## fbelec (Nov 26, 2013)

you have a intake or exhaust manifold leak. i would lean towards a exhaust manifold leak. have you ever tried holding the brake and giving it a little gas while in drive? you don't need to do a brake stand just a little gas like you were driving. if it makes the noise have a second person listen under the hood and see if you can here where the noise is coming from. now if you think it's a exhaust manifold leak try doing it at night in total darkness. if it is bad enough you might see a little light or small flame from the leak. either from the manifold where it meets the head or the manifold itself from a crack. ford 4.6 and 5.4 are great for exhaust manifold leaks.

not any relation to this problem but you ought to here my cars noise. only at a certain rpm it makes a noise like a connecting rod. what it is, is the inside of the second cat converter on the drivers side. the inside is loose and jiggles around inside itself. been making this noise since around 80,000 miles it has 227,000 on it and still going strong all the way to the top of it's rpm rev limit. but not a dodge it's a ford

good luck
frank


----------



## skelator (Dec 3, 2013)

nothing to worry about. i have a 03 2500 hemi ram. shes got 146k on her and shes been ticking away a LONG time. ive never had a problem with the truck, and i work it hard. 
im a big believer in synthetic oil. i run it in everything.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 4, 2013)

Try driving a Subaru . . . great cars . . . but they have all kinds of ticking and clicking under the hood. I'm always flabbergasted when I go from driving my Honda or Titan to driving my wife's Subbie . . . almost sounds like it is about to give up the ghost . . . and yet just about every Subaru sounds the same way.


----------



## fbelec (Dec 5, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Try driving a Subaru . . . great cars . . . but they have all kinds of ticking and clicking under the hood. I'm always flabbergasted when I go from driving my Honda or Titan to driving my wife's Subbie . . . almost sounds like it is about to give up the ghost . . . and yet just about every Subaru sounds the same way.



very funny but so true


----------



## MDFisherman (Dec 6, 2013)

I have an accord as my DD, and my GF has a Subaru.  Your right jake, they sound like riverdancing

BTW,  I have purchased a 2012 Ram 2500 HEMI with 60k on it.  It has a very slight tick to it under load, sounds like its coming from the passenger side.  I plan on doing nothing to it or about it unless it become a problem.  That what the radio is for.

I just got the BFG m/t's on it and am ready to start hauling some firewood again!


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 6, 2013)

MDFisherman said:


> I have an accord as my DD, and my GF has a Subaru.  Your right jake, they sound like riverdancing
> 
> BTW,  I have purchased a 2012 Ram 2500 HEMI with 60k on it.  It has a very slight tick to it under load, sounds like its coming from the passenger side.  I plan on doing nothing to it or about it unless it become a problem.  That what the radio is for.
> 
> I just got the BFG m/t's on it and am ready to start hauling some firewood again!


 

Just about the same situation as my wife and I . . . my daily driver is a 2003 Honda Accord EX coupe (just hit 181K) and my wife drives a 2003 Subaru Legacy Outback. My toy-hauler/work truck though is a 2010 Nissan Titan . . . I do like the look of the new Dodges though -- they look wicked sharp.


----------



## cre73 (Dec 9, 2013)

My 03 2500 has had the tick from ther day I bought it with 3K miles. Now has 125K. The only issue I had was the chain stretching in the transfer case. 600 dollars to Rock auto and it was done.


----------

